# Scotch for NEWB



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll looking for a easy to drink, fairly inexpensive scotch. When i want to relax now, i mostly drink a gin and tonic, or a gin and ginger ale. Otherwise it usually vodka and koolaid powder.(lol i'm a college student, you only get to live once!)


What do you think?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Glenlivet 12 - a little smoky, but first scotch I ever really liked


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I like johnnie walker red and Dewars as pretty cheap scotches, by the fifth Bowmore is a great deal (about $27). If you go any cheaper you have to get Grand Macnish which I think is disgusting.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I like johnnie walker red and Dewars as pretty cheap scotches, by the fifth Bowmore is a great deal (about $27). If you go any cheaper you have to get Grand Macnish which I think is disgusting.


Johnnie walker red was first on my list to try. The only whisky i ever really had was a JD and coke.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

I havn't found any good "cheap" scotch. thats probably because I do not like the blends.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Full Bodied Bruce said:


> I havn't found any good "cheap" scotch. thats probably because I do not like the blends.


what do you consider cheap...lol:r


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I never found any good cheap scotchs. If I want something cheap thats a little brown I go for a Single Barrel Evan Williams. You get what you pay for with Scotch.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

See the signature, you can't go wrong.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

mmblz said:


> Glenlivet 12 - a little smoky, but first scotch I ever really liked


+1, Glenlivet is an excellent scotch that is (relatively) inexpensive and available almost everywhere. I take mine on the rocks with a splash of club soda.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

omowasu said:


> I take mine on the rocks with a splash of club soda.


:bn


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Man, I would drink it straight but the acid reflux kicks in... :tg


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm just messin. Drink it however you like it most, IMO.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm trying to remember PaulMac's answer when I asked him this...it went something along the lines of...

Scotch...Yes!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Your definition of inexpensive may be different than some, but the best, for the money, single malt I've had is Speyburn 10 yr. There are some blended that are good too, but for the extra 4 or 5 bucks, I think this here's pretty good.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

ghostrider said:


> I'm trying to remember PaulMac's answer when I asked him this...it went something along the lines of...
> 
> Scotch...Yes!


It was whats your favorite scotch....the true Scotsman answer is Yes


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> It was whats your favorite scotch....the true Scotsman answer is Yes


I knew I'd stand corrected


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.whiskyguild.com/index.html

They should help you along.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JW Black is the best selling scotch for a reason... Buy it in the 1.5 and it's a deal. Bowmore, Ermo noted is a cheap single malt (depending on age). JW Black is the easiest drinking, most likeable to the most people scotch out there.

I would start off with blends as the taste hits more notes than a single malt. Once you like the blends, start with the single malts. I would first try the single malts at a good bar before buying a bottle; this can save some costly mistakes.


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

I, as most, had a JW red as my first scotch. Its' readily available, cheap, and is probably teh most common.

But, it is a belnded scotch. I beleive most 'scotch drinkers' don't do blends.

The Glenlivet 12 was my first 'single malt', and it was a good start! And as most have said, the Glenlivet is a good starting scotch.

I then discovered Glenmorangie. I had a new favorite!

Then I bought a bottle of Kardu, becasue I like the bottle. Well, I liked the inside just as much!! Major smoky flavour! And with that, a new favorite!!

I find it's hard to 'pin down just one'! Just like cigars, many a flavour for many a palette, and many a $$ to choose from! Shop aropund, visit a good 'pub'. You'll soon find one that is 'your' scotch!

(And do what a freind does: Buy a good bottle & a bottle of JD / Queen Anne / Grants. Start with a few good Scotches, then switch to JD when your words sgtart to slur together. The $$ bottle will last longer & have more memories!)


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Dewars

nuff said!!!!!!

bandit


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

You can get a bottle of Glenlivet 12yr at Costco for $20. My gramps loves scotch. He's been drinking it for years and his eyes still light up when I get him a bottle of this stuff. That's what I'd recommend.

SB


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Just remembered I put together this collection of links recently:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29273


----------



## Brodie (Aug 22, 2006)

My favorite blend is Famous Grouse. They use high quality malts from the likes of Macallan and Highland Park in their whiskies.

Single malt - it's tough to find something good for less than $40. At this price level, you've got a lot of options, including Macallan 12, Balvenie 12 (or is it 10?), the various Glenmorangie malts.

Dalmore Cigar malt might be worth trying. About $30 and I've read some positive reviews in other threads here.

I'm also a bourbon fan. You can get some excellent single barrel bourbons for $20-$30.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Not a scotch drinker, but have been around quite a few who are. I believe when it comes to affordability, less would be _more._

Cragganmore, Bowmore, Dalmore and Lismore. Then again, perhaps just get more JW.


----------



## AMG (Aug 31, 2006)

I love scotch with a cigar. Good scotch is like good anything else, as you try better and better scotch, it is harder to go back. ( Wine, cigars, etc...) The more it ages the smoother it gets, I thought I read somewhere in a scotch website that once you pass 15 years, there is big quality jump. I am no expert, but I know what I like and I have yet to try a 17 or 18 single malt that I didnt absolutely love, but when itcomes to 12 year, it`s tougher to be pleased IMHO.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Brodie said:


> [snip]
> 
> Single malt - it's tough to find something good for less than $40. At this price level, you've got a lot of options, including Macallan 12, Balvenie 12 (or is it 10?), the various Glenmorangie malts.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

You really can't go wrong with any of the Glenmorangies. I find them quite mild and a good all around go-to whisky. That's saying something as I also like the peaty Islays.

I also like the single barrel bourbons with a bit of ice.

Bourbon on the rocks in the Summer and neat scotch in the Winter.

Cigars year round...

-Steve


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Take a look around for a Scottish or English pub in your area, some of them will have samplings once or twice a year (a local one brings in Michael Jackson – not the gloved one), or a local liquor store that carries a good selection of Scotch (around Christmas some do tastings to help move high end product)

That's probably the best was to see if you like peat or smoke or salt varieties, see if you like it neat or with something added, before buying a bottle


----------



## whodat1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Brodie said:


> My favorite blend is Famous Grouse. They use high quality malts from the likes of Macallan and Highland Park in their whiskies.


This is a really good blended scotch that has been around for a long time. If a bar doesn't have any malts (and yes, there are bars that don't), then I usually go for the Famous Grouse.

Saturday nights is my MacAllen 12y and '64 PAM's. Two things that go great together!


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice, i'm gonna go shopping tonight!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I cut my teeth on The Dalmore. It's a cheap single malt, not too harsh, plenty sweet. Can't go wrong.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> JW Black is the best selling scotch for a reason... Buy it in the 1.5 and it's a deal. JW Black is the easiest drinking, most likeable to the most people scotch out there.


I tried my 1st scotch a few years ago I believe, JWB, and it wasn't bad while afters just did not work for me. So based off of your many comments about JW Black being a good start point for getting into scotch I bought a bottle sometime in 2007 and came to find that it just wasn't hitting my taste buds in the right way. Well, this weekend I opened the bottle back up and put a proper hurting on it. This may be a bottle I need to keep on hand for those moments I have a craving for something different. Thanks for the adive.:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Scotch.

Johnny Walker Black is one of my staples,every place usually has it.

Mac 12 or 18 is one of my favorites, pricey when out. But one of my favorites.


----------



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

RPB67 said:


> Scotch.
> 
> Johnny Walker Black is one of my staples,every place usually has it.
> 
> Mac 12 or 18 is one of my favorites, pricey when out. But one of my favorites.


You are absolutely right!!! JWB is what I have been drinking for years and I tried them all!!! At least those up to 60.00 a fifth...Great stuff with a stick, unless you got some Napolian Brandy..


----------

